# HI



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi everyone
Thought I'd check in.
My name is Jennifer. I've got 4 furries at home. 2 dogs, Bear (golden) and Guinness (labX). and 2 cats, Calypso (grey tabby) and Korbel (calico).
Korbel has been diabetic for almost 5 years now. All the other critters are healthy at the moment although they all have had various problems from time to time.

Jennifer


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Jennifer!! Welcome!! Can you post pics of your kitties? Oh....you can post pics of your puppies, too. :wink:


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

I put a link under the cat intro. I don't have a digital one of Calypso though.....bad mom


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jennifer!










Glad to have you as a part of the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jennifer


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Jennifer! We are happy to have you here.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jennifer, and welcome to the group!


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

hello jennifer!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jennifer Welcome to Cat Forum. plus your fur kids!


----------

